# Survival and Living sequel to phantom's epic



## Maryrox247

Well i will begin actually writing on August 1 (it will beon this thread) but for now here is a little prologue to the story since i can't wait! This part is written in rose's POV. 

Prologue​Seeing phantom after all of this time was wonderful. The male that caught my eye that day in the cups, the boy that was not all flare but had some thought when it came to love, not just wanting to be a dad under his nest watching over his fry but wanting to make sure i was happy. However i was not as lucky as he was when he got purchased... I was bought by one of the evil giants. This one put me in a a little bowl with a boy who tried to spawn with me and ended up just ripping my fins and i got removed from the bowl to get healed. I heard the giant say " Man she is useless! I didnt even get eggs from her how am i supposed to get some money from selling the fry without any!!!!" After i was healed many days passed that i recieved no food, no water changes, and not even any attention.I had to try and survive. Luckily i was taken to a store and sold to a new owner. This giant was wonderful. My water was clean,my belly was full, and every day she came up to my tank telling me how beautiful and special i am. Now i am really living. And seeing phantom made living absolute paradise!


----------



## frogipoi

Awesome! The pics aren't showing


----------



## Maryrox247

i will try to repost the pics:


----------



## frogipoi

Still can't see them  I love you stories! You should make a book!


----------



## kuklachica

This is a great start! But please make sure that you post future editions in the new "Betta Art" forum. I'll move this one there now...


----------



## sjones

This is great, reminds me of _Jonathan Livingston Seagull_ which I just read, which is a book written from a seagull's point of view, I always think of it when i see gulls now..


----------



## Alexanderismylife

I love your stories! =] Really cheering me up and helping me not to worry about Alex too much! I think he would talk right now he would be saying "Jeeze mom stop worrying I'm okay!" lol! Can't wait to read some more!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

kuklachica said:


> This is a great start! But please make sure that you post future editions in the new "Betta Art" forum. I'll move this one there now...


I was wondering if this was new or if I was just going nuts! XD

YAY FOR ART THREADS!


----------



## frogipoi

I hope phantom gets the girl of his dreams!


----------



## Dead Sunlight

Yes, IT'S SO EXCITING, WHY MAKE US WAIT MARY!!!


----------



## frogipoi

She is probably thinking so when we do get it it is long and Large!


----------



## SilverCaracal

I can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

So where's the story? =]


----------



## SilverCaracal

Haha I was searching around and I saw that somebody had replied to this thread, since I've been waiting for the story too and I was like " OMG YEAH!!! The story's out!!!" LOL


----------



## Maryrox247

*Chapter One*
*Bliss*
(Phantom's POV)​ I swam around my flooded palace happily occasionally flaring at the love of my life. I had come to like TT, Razz, boe-ra, and what's-his-face, W-H-F didnt talk much so i never really took the time to memorize his name. 

 The gang swam up to me and Razz said " Jeez, you really like Rose. She must be really special for you to remember her after all of this time." " Well it's pretty hard to forget about someone like her. She is WAY different than the other girls believe me." And boy she was. She taught me that there was more to life than just blowing a bubblenest,embracing,fathering the kids than moving on. She believed in finding a single fish and sticking with them unless you found out later that they really weren't the one for you, much like giants. She was _the _one for me and i was sure of it. I knew that *nothing* could split us apart because being with eachother was just pure bliss.​​


----------



## Maryrox247

*Chapter Two*
*My Life: Ruined*​Everything was going absolutely perfect. Rose and I were together, the gang and I were friends, and other than them i had the whole tank to myself. " This is the life!" I thought to myself as I hungrily ate a bloodworm. I rested on my leaf for what seemed like hours.

Later i was startled when a huge wall came crashing down in the middle of my tank nearly crushing boe-ra. After the dust from the gravel had settle i swam over to investigate the situation. " This definitely isn't her4e for nothing." I told the others. TT chimed in " I have heard of these. It's a divider. It means someone else is gonna be put in the other side." " NO! That is MY side! I can't see rose from here her tank is right next to that side!" I was furious and i didn't care who went in that side they were gonna pay, unless of course it was Rose. Now THAT would make my day! 
" Look, we know how much you love her but sometimes this kind of thing happens. You'll see her again i promise." Razz told me encouragingly. I didn't care though, this was MY territory nobody else was allowed! I decided to just try to relax and lay on my leaf to try and calm down. I quixkly fell asleep.

I was awaken by a voice i had never heard before. Newbie... i thought hatefully. My eyes quickly filled with loathing,disgust, and unending rage as they began to see the tank again. I saw another male betta. I flared at him when i realized he was showing off to the girls. "Hey! Your certaintly not showing off to my lady now are you?" I said in the most terrifying tone i had ever used in my life. " Well it depends, is she the cutie with red fins and that pale body?" He said. " Yes!" I screamed. " Well then yes, i am showing off to her." He said as he flared at me. " Now will you go away punk this is my territory now." He said to me now flaring with HUGE EARS. I was shocked at how scary he could look. " Hey dumbo, i am not moving an inch unless you stop displaying to Rose!" I said. "Oh, so that's what her name is!" He said as he turned around to call out her name. I tried to call the betta back but i didn't know his name and he ignored me when i yelled "HEY!" 
Ok, flashback time! Remember when I said nothing could tear rose and i apart? Well i think i found a little exception to that rule...​


----------



## frogipoi

So awesome! continue!


----------



## Dead Sunlight

Awesome as always...


----------



## SilverCaracal

Agree!!!


----------



## Alexanderismylife

I just got back from vacation and I think this was a great thing to come home to lol! Please continue!! =]


----------



## Maryrox247

*Chapter Three*
*Every Rose Has It's Thorns*
(Yes i know its a song title but hey it works for this chap!)​ 
I swam to my leaf and just stayed there by myself for what seemed like days. Actually it was days. The giant actually put me in salty water a few times! So i decided to swim to the farthest end of my half of the tank when that intruder was asleep.​ 
(that night)
I swam to the farthest part of my half of the tank and whispered "Rose! pssst! Rose!" I couldn't see rose very well but if i looked hard enough and she was in the right position i could see her a little. "What? Its so late right now shouldn't you be asleep phantom?" She said. "Well actually i should but this is the only time when that new male won't drive me away from you." "Well, i think he is very nice! Honestly, he pays more attention to me than you do nowadays. Maybe you should think about that." she swam off to the back of her tank where she was out of my sight. I was so sad,angry,and jealous. How could she say those things?!? How can i be losing her?​


----------



## betta4ever

MORE!!!! this is awesome


----------



## KLeighS

More please! 

you're an amazing writer! Can't wait for more.


----------



## frogipoi

More please! I no you are online lol. XD please? Drama!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Aaaaaw. D,: Poor Phantom! </3 Hope things get better for the little guy! Thanks for writing! Can't wait to see more! =]


----------



## Maryrox247

*Chapter 4*
*Roger and Rose Sittin' on a leaf E-M-B-R-A-C-I-N-G*
*Part I*
*(lol)*
​I didn't sleep that night because all I could think of was what Rose said to me. How could she choose _him _over me? Well, I will just have to work hard to impress her then she'll just _have _to forget about that newbie!:-D(lol i just looooove smileys! I know im gonna use em' from now on in the story! Ok enough of me being stupid and back to the good stuff! 3 PEICE CHICKEN NUGGETZ!)

So thats when I did it... I started to build my first bubble nest! My jaw began to feel sore after a while of blowing so i decided to stop and rest on my leaf until the light was turned on.

After the light was turned on i was happy to see that i was being served ( Lol! What am I a maid? yup!) bloodworms! I ate them hungrily sinking my teeth into my delicious prey.My bubblenest look spectacular and i decided to show it off. "Rose! I made this for you!" I called out. Rose looked over to me as I showed off my fins proudly under my magnum opus. She seemed amazed because she just stayed there stunned for a moment but to my dissapointment she just swam off after that not even saying anything. I looked over to the newbie and flared my head off at him as he did the same back. " Hey newbie!" " The names Roger Taylor but your gonna call me Roger got it?" He replied angrily. " Whatever. Look what I've got that you dont! HA! Big bubblenst phantom style! And just so your underdeveloped brain can proccess what that means i will tell it to you in words you can understand: ' Butt face no go near my territory' " I said trying as hard as i could not to laugh. " WHY YOU LITTLE! I'm gonna kill you when i get through this divid-... wait a minute," he said with an evil sly tone to his voice." Your so ticked at me because of Rosie...":twisted: " Dont call her that! Only i can call her that!" I shouted. " Actually i can. Word on the street is that the giant wants me to spawn with her soon. Havent you noticed? You get bloodworms once in a while and i get them every day? So does she." Roger said evilly. " NO! This is not happpening! Its just a stupid rumor!" Then he just swam off as if he won a big prize. I thought about what he could win... i know! He could win first place for biggest butt face!":rofl: But going back down to serious matters he was going to spawn with my rose... MY rose! I had to do something but what is there to do...​


----------



## Nutt007

Ohh. This is getting good! MOAR!


----------



## SilverCaracal

This is sooo good!! Stop torturing us!! LOL


----------



## Alexanderismylife

MORE MORE MORE!!! =D Lol im officially addicted to this story!!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

Oh no!! lol this is a good story. MORE


----------



## Dead Sunlight

Wore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wait, I spelled that wrong...

More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ah, that's better


----------



## Nutt007

We haven't gotten any Phantom goodies in about a week! More please!


----------



## Bettacaleb

Ahhhhhhhhh no phantoms for a week ahhhhhhh!!!!! How will i make it?


----------



## Dead Sunlight

She's in Seattle, guys. (vacation).


----------



## Maryrox247

*Sorry! I'm in seattle and thjere are only two computers in the hotel so yeah! Lol! Anyways here is the story!*

*Chapter 4*
*Roger and Rose Sittin' on a leaf E-M-B-R-A-C-I-N-G*
*Part II*​I absolutely couldn't let this happen... no this *won't *happen not while I'm still breathing! I had to try to convince him make a plan of some sort. But it would be hard to earn his cooperation since he hated me and i could tell my Rose to kill him either since she l...lo...loved him. Wait...maybe there is a way...

I swam up top the divider. "Okay Roger! I give up you win! Go ahead and have fun embracing with my girlfriend sheloves you anyway!" I said to him trying my best to act sincer and sad. "Well you want to know something?" He said. " What?" "Well, truth is I don't like Rose that much. I only did all of the flirting to tick you off after all I am obviously better suited to be the dominant male than you! But still, the giant expects me to father her eggs until they swim freely so not much I can do." "Maybe there is! Here's the plan..."​


----------



## Maryrox247

sorry so short! More soon!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

WHATS THE PLAN?! You left us hanging!!


----------



## SilverCaracal

YAY!!! Hope you're having a fun time in Seattle!!


----------



## SilverCaracal

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> WHATS THE PLAN?! You left us hanging!!


I know right?? I was like 'But but but...what's the plan??' LOL!!


----------



## Dead Sunlight

i doubt its this but Rog doesn't father and giant notices and leaves phantom to father...

like i said, i doubt it...


----------



## SilverCaracal

You're giving Maryrox247 ideas LOL!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

SilverCaracal said:


> I know right?? I was like 'But but but...what's the plan??' LOL!!


LOL! I hate when that happens.

and @ Dead Sunlight...DONT GIVE HER IDEAS...lol


----------



## frogipoi

More!!!!!!!


----------



## Dead Sunlight

srry, cause i know her personally.

Mary, don't use that idea, i was never here...........


----------



## Alexanderismylife

LOL I love this story!! MOREEEE XD


----------



## frogipoi

M-O-R-E remove the -s and there you go.
Answer: MORE


----------



## SilverCaracal

You're TORTURING us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE????????? :-D


----------



## frogipoi

Torture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! More!!


----------



## Bettacaleb

NO no no no no cant wait wont make it


----------



## Maryrox247

say please!!!! tee hee!


----------



## Dead Sunlight

Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KLeighS

More please!

Please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maryrox247

Ok i will post more later today!!!


----------



## KLeighS

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Dead Sunlight

HURRAY FOR PHANTOM'S EPIC!!!

Huzzah, Huzzah!


----------



## frogipoi

Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nutt007

Yes!


----------



## Alexanderismylife

YAY!!! =] Im so addicted to this story!!


----------



## Little Marlin

its awesome!


----------



## Maryrox247

*Chapter 5*
*A spawn and a mistake*
*Part I *
*(roger's POV)*​I was put into a smaller tank that wasnt even all the way filled. I swam around surveying the new territory. Alright now i had to do this as planned. I made my bubblenest and double checked for quality. I noticed a few weak spots and quickly fixed them. Everything was ready for tomorow. I needed to rest now and of course think over the plan, so i would execute it correctly. " It's gotta be perfect." I said as i fell asleep.

The next day as predicted rose was in my tank with an invisible barrier surrounding her. Now was the time to put the plan in action. I looked at her with no emotion as she went completely vertical for me. " So are you ready Roger?" She said excitedly. " Um, ready for what?" I asked. " For spawning, duh!" she said half happily and half annoyed. That was a good sign. " Well sure I guess..." I swam away biding my time until she was finally released. I watched her dance around and hide. "I don't know if i can go through with this... she really wants this and i don't want to make her upset but if i do this for her than phantom will threaten my place as dominant male i mean he said he gave up! But wait, i would make rose happy if i did this and who cares if phantom doesnt want me to if im making her happy then i guess it is the right thing to do even if she isnt exactly the love of my life..." i thought. So i did what most males did when spawning... i embraced with her....​


----------



## Nutt007

Awesome!


----------



## frogipoi

More! Please with sugar on top? This is awesome!


----------



## Alexanderismylife

:shock: I need more!!! LOL Pretty please with sugar on top =] Your story is so addictive!!! =D


----------



## Maryrox247

*Chapter 5: A spawn and a mistake
Part II
(Rogers POV)

*My thoughts rushed through my mind in a blur. What had I done? I had embraced with her and in doing so became the father of many children. Some father I am...they would all hate me when they grew up...rose would hate me and so would phantom... what I did was unforgivable but sooner or later they would all find out. So I had to tell her the truth. She was right there under the nest, barely 2 inches away from me yet my fins moved me ever so slowly towards her and it seemed that I had traveled a thousand miles to get to her.

"Rose?" I asked. She turned to face me happily " Yes? Oh just look at all of them! And they are all ours! We are actually parents can you believe it Roger?" My voice was heavy and filled with sadness and regret when i said " No Rose...I honestly can't believe it... what I've done." She looked puzzled. " What do you mean?" " I don't really...I don't really love you all of the flirting was me trying to challenge Phantom I was so conceded at the time that i thought only of myself and not how I was causing you to feel about me. And I'm sorry. Phantom and I made an agreement, a plan, for me to act completely dull and uninterested so we wouldn't spawn but seeing how excited you were I didn't want to disappoint you. That's why I did what I did... I will do my best to care for our fry and I really hope that you can forgive me..." I said quietly. Rose looked at my angrily but then her expression smoothed. " Its ok...Roger..." she said with a hint of sadness in her voice as she swam off into a little cave in the tank. I eyed my fry and fixed the nest a bit. I *would *be a good father its the least I could do. Then another thought hit me....how would I tell Phantom?​


----------



## KLeighS

Yay! More please, pretty please with Sugar on top!


----------



## Dead Sunlight

LOL, So awesome! The real roger is right next to my computer, what must he be thinking?!?


----------



## Nutt007

Amazing!


----------



## frogipoi

Awesome! More please!


----------



## Alexanderismylife

More!! Pretty please with TOOONS of sugar on top! =] Really great writeing!


----------



## Jayy

More PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

wow you have inspired me to wright a story. also my story's name is Marki's adventure. also my idea was going to be to breed a male and female in the story but i dont want to copy you


----------



## Maryrox247

Thats so awesome! I will definitely read it!


----------



## bettalover2033

Maryrox247 said:


> Thats so awesome! I will definitely read it!


really i love your story. also i want to make a sequel, the difference is that he starts in a home and not in thialand. he meets a girl and his owner breeds them two and other things happen along the way. i dont want it to sound so simular im trying to put other things in it but yours already has all the good ideas


----------



## Bettas are Betta

AWESOME STORY!!!! more more more pleeeaaase with everything on top!!


----------



## frogipoi

More!


----------



## Dead Sunlight

More plz!!!


----------



## frogipoi

More plz with sugar and cherries on top!!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Maryrox247

i will as soon as i can!


----------



## Nutt007

Yay!


----------



## bettalover2033

dont worry mary take your time i know how it feels to be busy


----------



## frogipoi

Okay. Take yi=our time. But stop torturing us )


----------



## Alexanderismylife

Haha I wish there were books like this! I know for sure I would read them all =) Take your time! Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## bettalover2033

Mee too i would totally be ignoring my teachers in school and secretly read!!


----------



## SilverCaracal

I just caught up with the story and it's SOOO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!! Sugar on top???


----------



## bettalover2033

SC let her tanke her time so she can gather the thoughts and when she has some free time then she will probably do the rest!! 

Cause we dont want a messy story


----------



## SilverCaracal

bettalover2033 said:


> SC let her tanke her time so she can gather the thoughts and when she has some free time then she will probably do the rest!!
> 
> Cause we dont want a messy story


Oh sorry!! I forgot that you'll were telling her to take her time!! And ya take as much time as you want  I probably won't be on till next week so I'll have a lot to look forward too LOL!!


----------



## frogipoi

Ok. Can you have more on time for my b day? It is tomorrow... and it would be awesome reading this while opening my gifts!


----------



## Maryrox247

ok ok! I wil write more by 9 tonight or by tomorrow! By the way happy b-day frogipoo! (lol!)


----------



## Bettas are Betta

Happy birthday!!! Xd


----------



## frogipoi

Thanks! (I am not Frogi_poo_ lol) I can't wait


----------



## Bettacaleb

lol frogipoo that made me laugh happy bday frogipoi


----------



## ReyesBetta

Wow this story is good write more Maryrox!


----------



## bettalover2033

Thanks Mary!!

Frogipoo thats funny stuff right there!!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

happy birthday (or belated ) frogipoi!


----------



## Maryrox247

Ok, since school is making me crazy and keeping me too busy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Thanks for the butt load of homework ms.(mrs?) reimers!) (sorry about the ranty thingy heh heh) Anyhow i will try to post the next chappy around the 10 or earlier if i can. (i will try! i might even do it tonight!!!!!)


----------



## bettalover2033

okay thanks!! i alwys do things in study hall


----------



## frogipoi

Take your time!  evil teachers lol.  can't wait! (well it was a rip off that there was none for my b-day ...)


----------



## bettalover2033

frogipoi said:


> Take your time!  evil teachers lol.  can't wait! (well it was a rip off that there was none for my b-day ...)


u wanted H.W. for your bday?:-D


----------



## SilverCaracal

bettalover2033 said:


> u wanted H.W. for your bday?:-D


I think she meant that there was no story on her b-day lol! Happy birthday frogipoi!! My birthday is like 2 days after yours!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

ohh lol Duhh me!!


----------



## Maryrox247

*Chapter 6:*
*Deafening Silences*
(Rogers POV still!)​ 
The fry were swimming around and rose was removed from the tank yesterday. I couldn't believe what a pathetic excuse of a father i was and as i picked one fry up and put him in the nest since he was the last one that couldnt swim i told him softly "im sorry."​ 
I was removed from the tank and put in my part of the other tank. And i knew exactly what was coming... " So the plan worked! A little late but still! Thank you so much Roger!" I could barely bring myself to speak but i knew there was much to be said. I told him everything and he just stared at me in disbelief. Days went by. Silence,hate, and disgust posioned the water i called home. The sun seemed like a black hole that tortured me by not sucking me inside. By not helping me escape this ear splitting silence. I just wanted to swim to Thailand forget about all of this and make everything right. I wanted to turn invisible. I want to just dissapear so no one could see me. So all of these eyes would stop looking at my like i was one of their own bodily exretions. I just hoped everyone would forgive me and that the water would be cleansed of the poison i had created.....​


----------



## bettalover2033

THIS IS AMAZING!! I LOVE IT!! I CANT WAIT TIL I READ MORE!!

Also i finally got to doing Marki's adventure!!

you can read it now, if you want to, or have the time to.


----------



## Euphie101

Ahhh!! This is SO GOOD!!! I'm addicted to this story!


----------



## Maryrox247

*Chapter 7
True Friendship
(phantom's pov)

*How could he do this....he told me he did it so he wouldn't dissapoint her but... no, he really was sorry... she did love me again.....maybe he wasn't so bad but still.After hours of repeating these thoughts in my head over and over i decided it was time to forgive him. I swam up to the divider and said jokingly, "Hey butt face! It's ok, i thought it over and i forgive you." he came out of his cave and said, "It really is?" "Yeah, this silence is really starting to bug me. I understand where you were coming from and so it's ok." He immediatley lit up when i said those words. "THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

It had been about 9 months later and the fry were all grown up. They might not have been mine but i still felt a little proud. And they all loved me as much as their real parents. Seeing them be taken out of the tank and being taken somewhere else nearly broke our hearts but when you really love someone (or more than one someone shall we say) you need to let them go. 

Years and years had passed and i had grown old. Roger and rose had went to sleep about a year ago and new bettas were in the other parts of my tank. I finally understood what life was all about, you had to balance work and play, failing and succeeding... survival and living. The lights in my tank were turned off for the last time and i then went to sleep, sharing my sweet dreams with rose and roger.


The End​
​


----------



## ReyesBetta

Wow thats an amazing story.. sucks its over. (


----------



## bettalover2033

??Aww When you said went to sleep did they die??


----------



## Euphie101

Aw. It's over. That's sad for me!!!


----------



## frogipoi

Aw... You didn't explain the years??? That was short...


----------



## Jayy

VERY nice story!!! Did Rose and Roger die??


----------



## Maryrox247

they all died in the end. sorry so short i just got lazy.  I might be working on another story too in the lounge! It will be a vampire knight fanfic if i do it! By the way if you don't know what vampire knight it go on dubhappy.com and search vampire knight episode 1! YOU WILL GET ADDICTED I TELL YOU!


----------



## bettalover2033

Maryrox247 said:


> they all died in the end. sorry so short i just got lazy.  I might be working on another story too in the lounge! It will be a vampire knight fanfic if i do it! By the way if you don't know what vampire knight it go on dubhappy.com and search vampire knight episode 1! YOU WILL GET ADDICTED I TELL YOU!


well even though it was short i loved it!!

Also if there was nothing else she could come up with, she shouldn't continue because Well who wants a Dragging story?

It will get boring after a while because its no suspense or cliff hanger!!


----------



## Bettacaleb

good very good story


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

That was a beautiful story


----------



## fishman12

great story...so sad... I don't mean to be rude, but I was thinking after chapter 3 or 4 in your face Roger because he is biting his tail...Is all of this true except for them dying?


----------



## Maryrox247

No the only thing that is true is that the characters are real


----------



## SilverCaracal

This is such a good story!!!! I'm sad it's over, but I'll read any other stories of yours in the future!! lol


----------

